# New guy...



## normalkev (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi...new middle aged guy joining the iron game.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Feb 21, 2021)

Welcome...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 22, 2021)

normalkev said:


> Hi...new middle aged guy joining the iron game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome! Middle age? Like between 50 and 80?


----------



## Drugsgear (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️
Need help- come here ️


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 23, 2021)

solidassears said:


> Welcome! Middle age? Like between 50 and 80?



Ha, ha! Must be!
Welcome bro!


----------



## normalkev (Feb 24, 2021)

solidassears said:


> Welcome! Middle age? Like between 50 and 80?



Not yet, 40s.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 24, 2021)

normalkev said:


> Not yet, 40s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




40's? I'm trying to remember that.. I think I kinda do.. No matter, welcome! What do you want to accomplish? Add muscle & size? Get lean? Good help here in any area.


----------



## normalkev (Feb 24, 2021)

solidassears said:


> 40's? I'm trying to remember that.. I think I kinda do.. No matter, welcome! What do you want to accomplish? Add muscle & size? Get lean? Good help here in any area.



Thanks for the welcome!  I’ve lifted off and on in my 20s and early 30s and then life happened and I stopped.  Getting back into lifting now.  My goal is actually just to be 170 at 12% bf.  I’m 160 now and probably 14%.  I’ve never had visible abs in my life so that’s also driving me these days.  I can finally see my top abs, so I’m excited about that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhome01 (Feb 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## muscle_4you (Mar 2, 2021)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 4, 2021)

On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome to the club.


----------

